# Fire beats Nexus



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

While Nexus seems, from the other thread to have many advantages over Fire, here is one place that Fire seems to outdo Nexus.
In an on line course I"m taking we are directed to listen to this youtube : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWCLRatSs0U . With the browser option set to other than 'desktop view' I get this message: the developer has not permitted the material to be viewed on a mobile device. If I select 'optimize for desktop view' it works fine.

I asked a friend with a new Nexus if he could view it and he could not, and he found no way to select between desktop or mobile view. It appears Nexus does not have such an option. I imagine the silk browser is the reason for all the browser options that Fire has but at least for web flexibility it appears Fire out does Nexus and I can continue my course with Fire and not have to run to the pc!


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

That may be true for the default Youtube app on the N7, but it will probably work fine if using a 3rd party web browser, like Dolphin, Firefox, or Opera. Having browser options is one thing that Android devices can take advantage. That adds to the flexibity of the N7.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Maybe someone here has a Nexus too and can test that.  

Got this from my friend so firefox isn't the answer.  Fire still better than Nexus for this!

Sam, I just installed firefox on my nexus 7 and it does not load the video either so that idea doesn't work. Apparently the author is blocking mobile devices for some reason.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Is it a flash issue? Not all of the YouTube videos have been converted to watch outside of flash with mobile browsers.

I'm not sure if the Nexus has Flash - I thought I had read that there wasn't it for ICS.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

To Tracey's point, the Nexus doesn't have Flash from what I've read in reviews on techy places; Adobe decided not to enable it or whatever's needed to make it work on the Nexus.  That would generally be another issue where the Fire beats the Nexus.

However, as usually happens, there are work-arounds which have been developed to make Flash work, that I also read about, which are no doubt findable (is that a word? lol) through a web search.  I may have even read about the work-arounds in comments on Amazon reviews, I don't remember now.

To the original point, that's really strange if the developer of that video restricted it to non-mobile devices only, but perhaps he/she felt it required the bigger monitor to truly see everything?  Dunno. *shrugs*


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Aren't there YouTube player apps available? I would think this would solve the problem, wouldn't it (or maybe not?)?


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I can't watch that particular video on my Nexus, but I am able to watch many other videos on it. It may be something particular in how the video was uploaded by the user.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

TraceyC/FL said:


> Is it a flash issue? Not all of the YouTube videos have been converted to watch outside of flash with mobile browsers.
> 
> I'm not sure if the Nexus has Flash - I thought I had read that there wasn't it for ICS.


Well to me the interesting thing is Fire won't play it either in mobile mode but when you change it to desktop mode it does.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Not entirely sure it's the exact same thing, but...

1) With my Nexus 7, I can ask the default Chrome browser to view the "full site." I can't remember right now the steps because usually I get that view by default. It's not worded the exact same way... (mobile vs. desktop) .... but the ability is there. Silk's a nice browser, yes... and Fire has Flash so it'll play the videos that need it. But to me, it's just one plus... and I fund that my N7 has a lot more than just one plus in the advantages/flexibility column. But no tablet is perfect or without its faults.

2) I see no reason to get overly competitive about it, by the way. The Fire's a solid tablet and the Fire 2 will improve on it in several ways. The Nexus 7 is a tablet that gives me more of what was important to me in a tablet than a Fire/Fire2 does, which is why I went that direction. But they're both GREAT platforms. You can't go wrong choosing either a Fire/Fire2 or an N7.

3) I haven't tried to access that video yet... but I imagine it has something to do with YouTube using Flash video at the uploader's discretion, or something like that. The Fire is built off a code-base of Android Gingerbread (I think), back when Adobe was supporting Flash on Android. The N7 uses the latest-greatest Android OS, JellyBean, which is bereft of Adobe Flash support, but which still does other types of video quite capably.

4) I very nearly decided to wait for a Fire 2.... so don't think I'm just a Google-loving fool.  I still own and love and use my K3 Keyboard for 95 percent of my reading.... my N7, I use mostly for other things. 

(Such as? Well, mostly it replaces my iPod nano for music listening, and it's big enough to make movie-watching kinda fun. And it's great for email, light Web browsing, and I have Google Drive on it so I may write a short short on it to test that out... Aside from my nano, the tablet is partially replacing my aging laptop, which was also manufactured by Asus.)


----------



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

The Fire is the best tablet available. Why? It's made by Amazon!!!


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

kahoolawe said:


> The Fire is the best tablet available. Why? It's made by Amazon!!!


Okay then.

So this is just about cheerleading... have fun.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Okay then.
> 
> So this is just about cheerleading... have fun.


This thread is getting like a political debate. Original question was about viewing a particular youtube and why Fire can do it and apparently Nexus (or my iphone btw) can't. Be nice to stay on track and start another thread to promo Nexus Fire or what ever.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There already is one of those, Sam. . .down in the 'non kindle e-readers' section. 

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, of course. . . . . as always we ask that it be offered without snark or belittling. . .which, fortunately, most do!


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

n4uau said:


> Be nice to stay on track and start another thread to promo Nexus Fire or what ever.


I was being nice. I smiled. You didn't. Lighten up.

I'm the one a few posts up who said EITHER tablet is a great choice. And both are.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Let's all lighten up! I give you puppies:










Betsy


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

OMG Betsy, they are adorable! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ddarol (Feb 5, 2009)

they are so cute    are they yours?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I wish...the Internet is a wondrous place.

Betsy


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Speaking of which....


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

Side note: on the N7, the OS doesn't have Flash, but Flash does work just fine on Jelly Bean - it just has to be side loaded.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Xopher said:


> Side note: on the N7, the OS doesn't have Flash, but Flash does work just fine on Jelly Bean - it just has to be side loaded.


Always good to know. 

But look at that hungry kitten!


----------



## melodyyyyy (Feb 11, 2009)

Dogs rule ! Cats Drool lol.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

melodyyyyy said:


> Dogs rule ! Cats Drool lol.


I thought it was the other way around.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

JimC1946 said:


> I thought it was the other way around.


Love dogs, but, yeah. 

Betsy


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Generally speaking, I love both dogs and cats.

Dogs are the better "cuddle" animals.

But when I was single and didn't have enough at-home time for a co-dependent animal (dog's can't be left alone for more than a few hours... maybe an eight-hour work shift at most), I chose a cat as my pet of choice.

Why?

Because if I left enough food and water out, and clean litter in the box, I could be gone 3-4 days and the cat would be just fine by the time I got back.

Do that with a dog, and they'd have eaten everything in the first couple hours and would have soiled your entire house and be near death's door after a 3-4 day absence. 

Not being cruel, I did not choose a dog. I chose a cat at that time to match my lifestyle.

(That lifestyle being that of a journalist working himself into an early grave, if anyone was wondering.)


----------

